
Microsoft founder Bill Gates set to become the world’s first TRILLIONAIRE - mbosch
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/2756080/bill-gates-net-worth-to-reach-one-trillion-dollars-by-age-86-despite-his-efforts-to-give-his-wealth-away/
======
bostand
Karma?

------
testUser69
I wonder if he really thinks holding the world hostage with proprietary
software is ethical? You would think the guy would be 100% aware of the
barriers Microsoft creates for people struggling in third world countries, yet
MS has no problem handing out free copies of Windows in third world countries
to to get people hooked into the closed system so that they can eventually
create profit which Bill Gates claims to be using to fight malaria, yet he
just keeps making more and more money.

I just wonder if he's aware that his OS is the least accessible to the poor,
and that proprietary software is generally bad for developing societies.

I wish the circle jerk around this guy would come to an end.

Proprietary software was a mistake.

~~~
Freestyler_3
What would you want to see Bill Gates hand out?

Also the article was very vague to me, I don't know what they base this all
on, but a 900 billion increase in wealth in 25 years based on what?

Edit: found a better article with this: "For the hypothetical analysis, Oxfam
researchers applied the rate of growth he has been enjoying, 11 per cent per
year since 2009, to Gates' current levels of wealth (over USD 84 billion,
according to Forbes)"

That clears that up. nice interest rate.

